

How to Lose Your Dream Job in 3 Easy Steps - coloneltcb
https://medium.com/lessons-learned/a2177eee9b59

======
dmd149
This is timely; I just wrote a post title "Three ways to impress your boss." I
hit on some of the points you made, especially the one about being smart does
not mean being credible.

[http://dalethoughts.com/2013/09/three-ways-to-impress-
your-b...](http://dalethoughts.com/2013/09/three-ways-to-impress-your-boss/)

------
__--__
This is something that has been bothering me for some time. The decision-
making process on display here appears to be an appeal to authority by the
CEO, wherein the author is a trusted authority. A suggestion to use an
external product appears to have compromised the CEO's view that the author as
an authority in his field, something the author never recovered from.

Am I the only one who thinks it's odd that a CEO is making decisions based on
blind trust instead of an informed logical argument? Keep in mind I'm not
talking about the mixpanel decision, I'm talking about all the decisions made
thereafter.

------
zackbloom
I'm not so sure you were in the wrong. There is such a thing as management
making bad decisions.

That being said, the lesson is very important to anyone trying to influence
his or her organization.

~~~
Devolver
Totally.

------
coloneltcb
Thanks for the candid post, Dan. Very introspective and honest.

------
ChuckMcM
Very valuable to be this self aware.

~~~
Devolver
I hope so!

------
at-fates-hands
In most companies, even small ones, you're only as good as your last
successful project. Once you get hung up on your success, you'll lose your
credibility and eventually the support of your management team.

It's a tough lesson to learn. Now that you've experienced it, it will serve
you better in the long run and future run-ins with upper management.

Good post btw.

~~~
Devolver
It was a tough lesson, indeed.

